# TSX PRemium zu Verkauf



## ebner (18 März 2011)

Hallo habe eine TSX PRemium zu Verkauf. 

Und auf noch folgene SPS die miteinander über LAN verbunden wahren. 

-NIP2212
-PDT2100
-6*AVI1270
-AV01250
-2*DDI3610
-2*DD03600
-PDT3100
-2*DAI7220
und
und​ 

Wer was brauchen könnte bitte melden. ​


----------



## eYe (18 März 2011)

Was für eine Premium ist es denn? (PL7 oder Unity Prozessor?)
Inklusive Programmkarte und Rack?
Gibt es beim Verkauf eine Rechnung dazu? (Rechnung von Privat reicht auch)
Und was soll das Ganze kosten?


----------



## ebner (18 März 2011)

Also es ist die TSX PSY1610 + Karte TSXMRPC768K + LAN TSXP571634 + Grund TSXRKY6EX

Rechnung kein Problem.
Kosten ca: 500€ ist aber Verhandelbar. 

LG


----------

